# New layout Design concern



## Bigfoot43 (Feb 23, 2017)

Afternoon Guys,

Selling my HO equipment to move up to large scale. In an upstairs bonus room I'd like to have a large oval with spurs, sidings, etc... What I'd like to do is have a large section of one end of the oval travel through unfinished attic where it can get nice and toasty in the summer months (Georgia). If I totally enclose and insulate that end of the track, how likely am I to damage a locomotive? The entire layout doesn't depend on this, but with the finished space being roughly 18x20, it sure would make it interesting with a train leaving sight on one side and reappearing on the other side of the room while switching in between.

Thanks for any insight...

Todd


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

If i understand what you are saying.. If storing the stock in the finished bonus room area, and that area is airconditioned, it should be fine. But the Bachmann stuff seems to be very susceptible to heat. You can make insulated covers to seal off the track entrance area to the attic when not in use. ( i thought about this as well , but figured i was too disabled to crawl around the attic)

In the summer months, in the south, those attics can reach over 160 degrees. in such a condition i would advise against running the trains through the attic for more than 30 minutes. You could add some turnouts to keep the the train running inside when it's to hot or cold in the attic.


----------



## Bigfoot43 (Feb 23, 2017)

You are correct, everything would be stored in an air conditioned area. I'm thinking of around 50ft of track in that area of unfinished attic. I like the idea of keeping an alternate route in the finished space too. My thoughts are a plywood base with a plexiglass top set in grooves and wrapped with hvac insulation if necessary. I plan on purchasing reliable locomotives. Thanks for the input.

Todd


----------

